# Eure Winter-Impressionen aus der KBU-Region (Fotos)



## Marc B (11. Dezember 2012)

Hi an alle Snow- und Frostride-Kollegen 

Zeigt mal her eure Fotos vom Biken in der kalten Jahreszeit - aktuell herrschen ja perfekte Bedingungen zum Winter-Riding! 

Morgen nehme ich meine Kamera mit. Mein Kumpel Sascha hatte sie schon dabei, hier seine Impression vom Schneeradeln:





Grüße aus dem Winter Wonderland!
Marc


----------



## Langenfelder (7. Januar 2013)

doch so viel reso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Januar 2013)

Könnte dran liegen das der Winter zur Zeit nicht nach Winter aussieht


----------



## Trekki (7. Januar 2013)

Vorgestern​


----------



## Langenfelder (8. Januar 2013)

ja so sah ich am Sonntag auch aus


----------



## Marc B (8. Januar 2013)

derbe! Bin selber heute auf den breiten Wegen saubär geblieben, hehe. Kurze Runde braucht keine lange Putz-Session danach.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Januar 2013)

Könntet euch ja auch nochmal rasieren oder ?


----------



## RunningPumi (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

das war bei der ersten Schneepackung in dieser Saison am 08.12.2012:





Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Marc B (15. Januar 2013)

Geniales Snow-Foto 

Das hier habe ich am Samstag während eines Winterkurs gemacht, da war der Boden noch trocken:


----------



## zett78 (15. Januar 2013)

eben mit Schnee im 7GB


----------



## Handlampe (15. Januar 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> eben mit Schnee im 7GB



Mach ma den Blaufilter von der Linse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (15. Januar 2013)

ganz ruhig, ist ne 6 Jahre alte Handicam, brauchst es dir ja nicht anschauen 

aber auch noch mal für dich ohne blau, dafür verwackelt


----------



## xraycer (16. Januar 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Mach ma den Blaufilter von der Linse


Nix einfacher als das


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. Januar 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Mach ma den Blaufilter von der Linse



Da kann er bestimmt nichts für Uwe, das war der berühmte Blauschnee


----------



## zett78 (16. Januar 2013)

Der Clown-beck meldet sich auch noch 

Hat halt nicht jeder nen Rucksack dabei und dort die Spiegelreflex drin.  

Eure Winterimpressionen sind aber auch der Knaller!


----------



## borisw (16. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß, nicht unbedingt stilistisch ein Meisterwerk, aber ich bin heute ins Büro mit dem MTB...
Immerhin, hat Spaß gemacht...


----------



## zett78 (16. Januar 2013)

Prima, der Spaß zählt doch!
Obwohl es den hohen Ansprüchen des ein oder anderen Users nicht entsprechen mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (16. Januar 2013)

Ich mach doch nur Spaß.
Ich freu mich doch über jedes Bild was gepostet wird- machen eh viel zu Wenige.


----------



## zett78 (16. Januar 2013)

war doch klar 

dann nichts wie raus!
ich werde gleich mal schauen, wie es um Altenrath aussieht. Hoffentlich bekommt meine Handycam das hin 

gestern Abfahrt Breiberge


----------



## Komodo3000 (16. Januar 2013)

Hier einige Impressionen von der heutigen Tour durch das 7GB:


























Und hier noch ein wärmender Tee-Umschlag für die eingefrorene TALAS-Einheit:


----------



## zett78 (16. Januar 2013)




----------



## borisw (17. Januar 2013)

Das sieht nach Spaß aus.... ich bin gestern "nur" noch abends zurück am Rhein entlang und durch die Felder von Rodenkirchen bis Weiß.... Keine Höhenmeter


----------



## Kraksler (17. Januar 2013)

Gestern auf einem "Radweg" bei Kerpen-Sindorf:


----------



## Rhocco (17. Januar 2013)

Vor zwei Tagen auf dem Tütberg und vorher am Ententeich ... dort kurze Pause gemacht und fast festgefroren...


----------



## Pete04 (17. Januar 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> war doch klar
> 
> dann nichts wie raus!
> ich werde gleich mal schauen, wie es um Altenrath aussieht. Hoffentlich bekommt meine Handycam das hin
> ...


Breiberge? Sieht aus als würd' der Taliban jeden Moment aus der dunklen Seite rausspringen (kommt Breiberge von "zu Brei schlagen"?!) Isch trau misch da nitt rein, Hut ab... LG, der Pete.


----------



## Rhocco (17. Januar 2013)

Mal ne Frage wegen dem ganzen Salz was gestreut wird. Fahre eher im Wald herum aber über ein paar Straßen muss ich schon noch um hin zu kommen und würde gerne mal fragen, ob ihr danach euer Rad absprüht oder vorher mit irgendwas einsprüht? Ich mache immer vor und danach Innotech Kettenspray auf Zahnkranz und kette und die Gabel immer mit Wasser sauber. Aber die Bremsen etc. ?


----------



## LF-X (18. Januar 2013)

Grüße aus Bergheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (18. Januar 2013)

gestern auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit in Geislar auf dem Siegdamm








und dann vor der Haustüre noch was mit dem anderen schwarzen Renner gespielt


----------



## zett78 (19. Januar 2013)

gestern ne schöne Runde mit Rosinante


----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. Januar 2013)

In der Heide hats auch Schnee 





... und sie fährt doch


----------



## RunningPumi (20. Januar 2013)

Und ich bin heute mal fremdgegangen...äääh...gelaufen!


----------



## supasini (20. Januar 2013)

gestern mit sinux auf der Standard-Runde - aber mal ganz andere Optik und Geschwindigkeit als gewohnt:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Januar 2013)

Siehste, wenn Schnee liegt klappt dat auch mit den Winterimpressionen !
Selber Tag wie die zwei oben und auch nich weit davon entfernt:


----------



## Komodo3000 (20. Januar 2013)

HCM bei Schnee =


----------



## Marc B (22. Januar 2013)

Nice das Foto vom HCM - bald wird's wieder wärmer, also noch gut nutzen die Snow-Ride-Days


----------



## Holzlarer (22. Januar 2013)

Mal etwas andere Ansichten vom 7GB:










jaja, ich weiss, übertriebene Haltung






und daher hat der bekannte Trail seinen Namen her......... sach ich mal so






und dann gab sich die Sonne tatsächlich mal kurz die Ehre








Arbeitsweg Montagmorgen     mit verschneitem Trail





VG Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (22. Januar 2013)

Im Sommer sieht's dann so aus am HCM, mehr Stütze für 'ne Brücke müssen echt nicht sein...


----------



## shmee (23. Januar 2013)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Mal etwas andere Ansichten vom 7GB:



Gut Wintermühlenhof? Da bin ich auch mal aus Versehen gelandet und hab nicht wieder rausgefunden. 

Hatte keinen Bock, wieder den Petersberg hoch, ein netter Herr hat mir dann per Fernsteuerung unten das Tor zur Ausfahrt geöffnet.


----------



## Holzlarer (24. Januar 2013)

@shmee:  

Ja den netten Herrn hätt ich auch gebraucht, hab mich dann durch den Schnee wieder nach oben gequält


----------



## Marc B (24. Januar 2013)

Das Bild gefällt mir - motiviert mich sehr die letzten Snowride-Tage zu nutzen, bevor es alles schmilzt:


----------



## sibby08 (27. Januar 2013)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> In der Heide hats auch Schnee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ein Schneehase in der Wahnerheide


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2013)

Hier bevor es alles weggeschmolzen ist nochmal'n paar Bildchen gemacht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (28. Januar 2013)

Schöne Impressionen 

Ja, jetzt schmilzt es alles davon. Hier noch ein Bild vom 19. Januar:


----------



## Dice8 (28. Januar 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Nice das Foto vom HCM - bald wird's wieder wärmer, also noch gut nutzen die Snow-Ride-Days



Also ich habe nichts dagegen wenn der Schnee am HCM endlich weg ist.


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. Januar 2013)

Tja, aber dann kommt erst mal der Matsch...


----------



## Dice8 (28. Januar 2013)

Leider! Obwohl so richtig eingesaut sein ist auch manchmal nett


----------



## Eifelwolf (29. Januar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier bevor es alles weggeschmolzen ist nochmal'n paar Bildchen gemacht...



Nideggen?


----------



## Pete04 (29. Januar 2013)

Na klar, Herr Wolf - iss doch sein bevorzugt Ründchen...
Winters alles nur eine Frage der Reifenwahl; hier Hohes Venn...




...wie man sieht versagt das Puky ab 20 cm Schneehöhe.... LG, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Januar 2013)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Nideggen?



Nein Dutch Mountains


----------



## sinux (30. Januar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nein Dutch Mountains



Ab jetzt wieder bekannt als Matsch Mauntens


----------



## Marc B (6. Februar 2013)

Als Einstimmung auf die nächste Winter-Phase was aus dem Bergischen:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Februar 2013)

sinux schrieb:


> Ab jetzt wieder bekannt als Matsch Mauntens



Ab jetzt wieder "Weit Mauntns"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (8. Februar 2013)

Wer an der Ahr war.....





Gestern kleiner Ausflug mit supasini & katerpoldi in der Dernauer Ecke.


----------



## surftigresa (8. Februar 2013)

Oh, wo kommt denn der Schnee her???? 

Hier in Köln war gestern strahlender Sonnenschein 

Alaaf!


----------



## supasini (8. Februar 2013)

das war echt cool gester: an der Ahr Schlamm, auf dem Krausberg 15 cm.
Wir sind 3x rauf und runter gefahren und haben uns oben immer über den Schnee gefreut um dann unten die Räder wieder dreckig zu machen.


----------



## Holzlarer (8. Februar 2013)

und weils diesen Winter so selten war:  Schnee und blauer Himmel





Alaaf


----------



## Marc B (8. Februar 2013)

Morgen bei mir: Kurs in Bonn (Matsch) und Schnee am Elternhaus  Mag Schnee auch lieber, hehe.


----------



## surftigresa (9. Februar 2013)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> und weils diesen Winter so selten war:  Schnee und blauer Himmel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doch eine Fotomontage! Und dann auch noch vergessen, eine lange Hose ins Bild zu packen


----------



## BoosBiker (10. Februar 2013)

Grüße aus dem Bergischen:





















Chris


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Februar 2013)

Ville:


----------



## BoosBiker (10. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (10. Februar 2013)

gestern auf dem Drachenfels


----------



## supasini (10. Februar 2013)

An Weiberfastnacht oberhalb von Dernau:


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. Februar 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> An Weiberfastnacht oberhalb von Dernau:


----------



## supasini (10. Februar 2013)

Das Schild ist neu.
Aber hat denifitif die Chance, mein Lieblingsschild zu werden!


----------



## Handlampe (11. Februar 2013)

Drei beim Spielen


----------



## sinux (11. Februar 2013)

Zwei beim Feiern (Kulturelles Brauchtum)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (13. Februar 2013)

Top Impression  Trotzdem mag ich es kalt ohne Schnee lieber 



Handlampe schrieb:


> Drei beim Spielen


----------



## Rhocco (15. Februar 2013)

Vor zwei Tagen auf dem Tütberg:


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Februar 2013)

Karnevals-Sonntag bei uns









Grüße


----------



## Dice8 (16. Februar 2013)

Am Lüderich waren Wildschweine zugange ;-)


----------



## Marc B (16. Februar 2013)

Lieber Wildschweine als Biker-Hasser, die zugange waren 

Schöne Schnee-Impressionen von euch - hier in Bonn ist nun erstmal wieder Matsch angesagt!

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## BoosBiker (16. Februar 2013)

Mountainbike-Verkehrs-Information:
Achtung,wegen  Schnee,Regen und Nebel kommt es zu zäh fließendem Verkehr  zwischen  Waldweg und Feldweg.Es wird empfohlen auf der Couch zu  bleiben!!!


----------



## Pete04 (17. Februar 2013)

Angriff der Clonkrieger!


----------



## Dart (17. Februar 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Angriff der Clonkrieger!


----------



## zett78 (24. Februar 2013)

so, dass reicht aber für diesen Winter!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Februar 2013)

Bei uns lag ein Schüppchen mehr ! Um genau zu sein: 1 Pedalhöhe lag das weiße Zeugs:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (24. Februar 2013)

Bin auch für diesen Winter raus...


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. Februar 2013)




----------



## Handlampe (26. Februar 2013)

Winter im Kofo


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. Februar 2013)

Schickes Bild Uwe. Wäre echt schön mal wieder mit euch zusammen zu fahren.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Holzlarer (26. Februar 2013)

so dann verabschiede ich den Winter auch mal, ob der sich dran hält, hmmmm

also gestern sahs noch so aus............











VG Dirk


----------



## Kalinka (27. Februar 2013)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> so dann verabschiede ich den Winter auch mal, ob der sich dran hält, hmmmm
> ............


Wenn ihm mit nackten Waden im Schnee gedroht wird....


----------



## sun909 (27. Februar 2013)

Hi Dirk,
wo sah es denn noch so aus? Da pack ich doch glatt mein Radel aus dem Winterschlaf 

grüße
C.


----------



## AnjaR (27. Februar 2013)

Ich will keinen Winter mehr und auch keine Winterbilder.


----------



## zett78 (27. Februar 2013)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Ich will keinen Winter mehr und auch keine Winterbilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (13. März 2013)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Ich will keinen Winter mehr und auch keine Winterbilder.



Ich muss dich leider enttäuschen 
hier der Schnee von gestern


----------



## Holzlarer (14. März 2013)

Na mit den Waden hat nix gebracht und da der Zett78 den Thread weitergeführt hat, kann ich ja ohne Schuldgefühle noch paar Winterbilder posten..... Waren doch tatsächlich schon paar negative Schwingungen gegen den Winter im Forum, tsetsetse

Was wäre der Arbeitsweg denn ohne Schnee???

(Links die Spur von gestern Nacht und rechts von morgens. Hmm, obwohl bei den Schlangelinien, könnte auch umgekehrt gewesen sein  )





auch der Radweg wird erst mit Schnee und Eis interessant














und da beschweren die Autofahrer sich, die Straßen sind doch frei






so bin dann mal schnell weg.....

VG Dirk


----------



## zett78 (14. März 2013)

nice


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. März 2013)




----------



## Pete04 (14. März 2013)

Am Hintern der Eifel...


----------



## Marc B (16. März 2013)

Wow, die Good-Morning-Pictures sind genial  Trotzdem kann das von mir aus jetzt der letzte Wintereinbruch gewesen sein...

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (27. März 2013)

Mal was von mir, hoffe sowas kommt jetzt nicht mehr vor mit dem Powder 






Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (25. Januar 2014)

Sonniger Tag in diesem "Winter"


----------



## zett78 (27. Januar 2015)

26.01.15
Wahnbachtalsperre


----------



## Marc B (29. Januar 2015)

Bei Euch ist es ja weiss, hier bei uns nur nass... Schöne Impressionen, thanks!


----------



## BoosBiker (1. Februar 2015)

Biker,Bike und Schnee.Richtes Jahr,richtiger Monat,echter Schnee.Alles passt


----------



## naepster (1. Februar 2015)

und hier gibts ein paar Videos passend zum Wetter:
http://www.vennbike.de/2015/01/ich-bin-auf-droge-was-fur-ein-geiles.html#more


----------



## Marc B (2. Februar 2015)

Wird man ja fast neidisch bei all dem Schnee, den Ihr habt


----------



## Trekki (2. Februar 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wird man ja fast neidisch bei all dem Schnee, den Ihr habt


Hättest ja gestern die TT Tour mitmachen können. Da gabs ähnlich viel Schnee.


----------



## Marc B (2. Februar 2015)

Weekend Time = Family Time - ging leider nicht


----------



## Trekki (4. Februar 2015)

KBU - Region etwas weiter interpretiert.



heute, bei Wiesbaden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Februar 2015)




----------



## Marc B (10. Februar 2015)

Schöne Impressionen! Ich hatte dieses Jahr kaum Schnee auf meinen Touren, aber dafür schöne Frostrides auf trockenen Wegen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Februar 2015)

... is doch nich weit bis in die Eifel ...  
Wird sich aber bis Ende der Woche auch hier erledigt haben, ´habe die Vermutung das war's für dieses Jahr


----------



## Marc B (10. Februar 2015)

Ja, kann gut sein. Beim Fatbike-Camp wird es auch mehr um Trails gehen in der Pfalz, da ist der Schnee nicht wichtig - ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Fatbike-Camp


 
Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht !
Aber jeder wie er will und mag !


----------



## Marc B (11. Februar 2015)

Ich freu mich sehr drauf, neue Erfahrungen sind immer klasse und selbst Teilnehmer statt Guide/Coach zu sein ist auch immer spannend


----------



## zett78 (11. Februar 2015)

Fotos!?!?
den Rest könnt ihr euch PN schreiben


----------



## Marc B (11. Februar 2015)

Die schneereichsten Tage hatte ich nach Weihnachten im Sauerland:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2015)

zett78 schrieb:


> Fotos!?!?
> den Rest könnt ihr euch PN schreiben


 
Is ja gut da haben wir uns wohl Ver"zett"elt 
Bilda:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

